# missing .ipo files, inpa wont read modules



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

d.drifter said:


> ^ Hey Shawn you are very helpful.
> 
> I was able to make my INPA work in XP using VMWare, however the link you gave provided me more modules to access (only the DME and the EGS can be accessed using the XP version). HOWEVER, after the first press, everything changes from English to German! Anyone have any tricks?


No, that is how it is. BMW AG discontinued English INPA .ipo scripts a long time ago. If you want meaningful Diagnosis in English, use ISTA/D.


----------



## seppelhuber (Oct 22, 2018)

Hi folks,
I have troubles selecting N47 Motor for my E87 118d from 04/2009.
When I doubleclick Motor N47 in INPA I get the messagebox...

Searched D70N47A0 and D71N47A0 not found.
D70N47B0 was found.
Application will be canceled.

I downloaded different SP-Daten but without success.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

seppelhuber said:


> Hi folks,
> I have troubles selecting N47 Motor for my E87 118d from 04/2009.
> When I doubleclick Motor N47 in INPA I get the messagebox...
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## roseng (Apr 5, 2006)

*e65 help*

Hi Shawn,
MY e64 wont start after disconnecting the battery. Has happened before and shop had to resync the DME. I have Expert and tools but no love and lots of error messages. I think my files are too old.

I'd love to get s fresh complete install with the latest. Can you help?

Thank you!!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

roseng said:


> Hi Shawn,
> MY e64 wont start after disconnecting the battery. Has happened before and shop had to resync the DME. I have Expert and tools but no love and lots of error messages. I think my files are too old.
> 
> I'd love to get s fresh complete install with the latest. Can you help?
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## yoshua (Dec 9, 2018)

Hello everyone,
I have similar issues with INPA 5.0.6, I get the error because I don't have D62M57A0.IPO, I guess I need newer/better scripts?
Any help would be greatly appreciated, thanks in advance!

Yoshua


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

yoshua said:


> Hello everyone,
> I have similar issues with INPA 5.0.6, I get the error because I don't have D62M57A0.IPO, I guess I need newer/better scripts?
> Any help would be greatly appreciated, thanks in advance!
> 
> Yoshua


PM sent.


----------



## yoshua (Dec 9, 2018)

Thanks, I'll try with that installation :thumbup:


----------



## MCsaszar (Jan 7, 2019)

Hey shawn,

is it possible sending me also the latest .IPOs? Specially for E70, F11 and E61 series. Actually i need to initialize/registrate the oil swap on my 4x4 gearbox ob E70 4.8i. My IPOs are marked with "in implementing progress!" so i think they are not actual.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

MCsaszar said:


> Hey shawn,
> 
> is it possible sending me also the latest .IPOs? Specially for E70, F11 and E61 series. Actually i need to initialize/registrate the oil swap on my 4x4 gearbox ob E70 4.8i. My IPOs are marked with "in implementing progress!" so i think they are not actual.


PM sent.


----------



## MCsaszar (Jan 7, 2019)

Thx a lot. Great job 

Gesendet von iPhone mit Bimmerfest


----------



## dane1312 (Jan 16, 2019)

Hello everyone,
I have issues with INPA 5.0.6, I get the error because I don't have D62M57A0.IPO, So I also need newer/better scripts?
Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dane1312 said:


> Hello everyone,
> I have issues with INPA 5.0.6, I get the error because I don't have D62M57A0.IPO, So I also need newer/better scripts?
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## dane1312 (Jan 16, 2019)

Thanks shawnsheridan!


----------



## dane1312 (Jan 16, 2019)

I have now problem with ista/p conecting with d-can cable i get this error 94201 technical instalization faild

55054 global.unknown 

and 10007 fault during instalization of EDIABAS


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dane1312 said:


> I have now problem with ista/p conecting with d-can cable i get this error 94201 technical instalization faild
> 
> 55054 global.unknown
> 
> and 10007 fault during instalization of EDIABAS


Sorry, I have no idea on this.


----------



## Rliquori22 (Aug 2, 2017)

could i get the files for scripts properly working for an f10 shawn? 
or scripts to as many diff chassis as possible, e90, e60...ect


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Rliquori22 said:


> could i get the files for scripts properly working for an f10 shawn?
> or scripts to as many diff chassis as possible, e90, e60...ect


PM sent.


----------



## mrr80 (Mar 31, 2015)

Hello,
I have INPA 5.0.6 setup and I don't have the option for the E90 N57 engine. I read on another post i need to edit the E90.ENG file which I did, but I also need these 3 files:
dde7uds.ipo
dde73kwp.ipo
dde73n57.ipo
Am I right, if so any ideas where to find these files or can anyone suggest what i should be doing?
Cheers


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mrr80 said:


> Hello,
> I have INPA 5.0.6 setup and I don't have the option for the E90 N57 engine. I read on another post i need to edit the E90.ENG file which I did, but I also need these 3 files:
> dde7uds.ipo
> dde73kwp.ipo
> ...


PM sent.


----------

